# express gate boot failure (asus mobo)



## driverdj2000

Hi all,
i completed my 1st new build and everything went great.
theres just 1 issue im having.the express gate feature on my mobo dosent work.
just getting "express gate failed to boot.please install a more recent version from the asus website".
ive already installed it with the supplied disc but when i download express gate from the asus website winrar wont extract it (corrupt file).ive tried extracting it on several pc's.
mobo is an asus p7p55d-e.
express gate is enabled in bios but just wont work.
any ideas folks?
would a bios update help?
thanks in advance!!


----------



## Fatback

Mine also does this, it was working for a while but then it just stopped and wont load anymore. I haven't tried to find a solution sense I don't care about it. Trust me you're not missing anything its really nothing more then a mini OS with a browser and a couple little features. I wouldn't worry to much about it I don't see you needing it nor have a ever heard from anybody that actually uses it.


----------



## driverdj2000

yeah im not gonna stress about it.
i heard most people just disable it anyway as it just slows down boot times.
not gonna update my bios for it anyway


----------



## Theblackoutow

It's stupid as hell, it will boot up after 8 seconds but you have stupid options, and it acts slow.


----------

